# Snowboard Bags, Multiple Capacity?



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

I want to get a bag that can hold 2 boards with bindings. 

Does not need to be for plane travel, just something for storing the boards in the apartment and getting them to the car and to the mountain.

Anybody know of a bag that can hold 2 boards with the bindings still attached? Any suggestions on pros and cons of different bags would be appreciated. 

Some bags in the right price range (hoping for less than $100) are:

Rome Escort - not sure if multiple board capacity

Dakine Tour - not sure if multiple board capacity

Burton Gig Bag - says multiple capacity, but does that mean with bindings on?

Ogio Agent - says multiple, same question about w/ bindings


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I had a tough time with this also... most bags say "multiple capacity", but it usually means one board with bindings and one without. 

Two bags that I know will do this are the OGIO Agent, and the Dakine High Roller. I think the Burton WHeelie Locker does too (cuz its huge) but I think all the others on your list won't hold two with bindings. I just ordered the Dakine High Roller, when it gets here, i'll take pics.


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

kri$han said:


> I had a tough time with this also... most bags say "multiple capacity", but it usually means one board with bindings and one without.
> 
> Two bags that I know will do this are the OGIO Agent, and the Dakine High Roller.




Are these the two that will hold two boards both with bindings attached? 

I saw the Agent for a decent price at the-house.com and am thinking of ordering it...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

I was able to pick up an Agent on EBay for ~$95 shipped. It's the '07 model but it appears to be the same. Looks like there is still one on there from the seller.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Oakley makes an awesome padded board bag, with inline wheels, that will carry 2 boards and has a compartment for your boots as well.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> Oakley makes an awesome padded board bag, with inline wheels, that will carry 2 boards and has a compartment for your boots as well.


How do they hold up to airline travel (checked luggage)?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Very well. I've never had a problem with Oakley packs or bags falling apart.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

This is the Bag of which I speak. 

View attachment 226


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

*Ogio Agent Follow-Up*

The Ogio website says that the Agent only holds one board with bindings or three without bindings... 

I've emailed Ogio, Oakley, Rome, and Burton to see if any of them carry a bag that can hold two boards with bindings...Will post again as I hear back from them...

:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

i thought i saw a rome bag that holds one bag inside and holds the second on the outside with two pouches for the tip and tail to slide in.

i havent got my linux install working perfect yet so the pictures are not working for me. but i think this holds 2. Rome Mobile Snowboard Bag | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2008


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

ecave84 said:


> i thought i saw a rome bag that holds one bag inside and holds the second on the outside with two pouches for the tip and tail to slide in.


that'd work for the car although not good for a plane...

Still, would work for what I need now...do you remember which bag it is?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Rome Mobile Snowboard Bag | Rome Snowboard Design Syndicate 2008

mobile i think. like i said i cant see the pics but it sounds like it would work if as long as you don't need to use it for plane trips,


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

*Reply from Rome*

Rome's Rider Communications group e-mailed to let me know that their bags should generally be able to hold two boards with bindings. They recommended going top-sheet to top-sheet and just making sure that the bindings of one board are against the top-sheet of the other board and vice-versa.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

I know this is kinda late... but I scored a burton space sack for free with an order... turns out it fits 2 boards w/bindings and some mic. stuff like your stash/pant/socks....


Mike


----------

